
Comcast and Time Warner Cable Show Dramatic Increases in IPv6 Deployment - danyork
http://www.internetsociety.org/deploy360/blog/2013/11/comcast-and-time-warner-show-dramatic-increases-in-ipv6-deployment/
======
2bluesc
I run native IPv6 at home in San Francisco on Comcast. It just works after
some screwing around. Every now and then I'll notice that my web browser
selects the AAAA record for google.com, facebook.com or something else.

It'd be nice if they gave out a proper prefix delegation. Instead the best I
can get allocated is a /60\. Pretty sure the RFC recommends /48's to be
allocated to customers.

~~~
agwa
> It'd be nice if they gave out a proper prefix delegation. Instead the best I
> can get allocated is a /60\. Pretty sure the RFC recommends /48's to be
> allocated to customers.

Out of curiosity, what's your use case for more than 16 subnets? I agree on
principle they should give you a /48 if you ask for it, but the truth is that
I'm extremely grateful they rethought their original stance, which was that a
measly /64 was enough for anyone! That would have been extremely harmful and
short-sighted; I feel pretty comfortable with a /60.

On that note, does anyone know what Time Warner's maximum prefix delegation
size is?

~~~
simcop2387
I can see use for maybe about 4, not sure about more, but if I recall
correctly the privacy extensions require a /48 don't they?

~~~
agwa
No, the privacy extensions simply use a random interface ID instead of
deriving it from the MAC address. You still use a single /64 subnet as usual.

(Unless there is an aspect of the privacy extensions I'm not familiar with,
but this is what people usually mean when they say "privacy extensions.")

------
deathanatos
I'll remain pessimistic for the time being. IPv6 has been coming my entire
life.

I'm a Comcast Business class customer in Silicon Valley, and I recently (few
months ago, a little after IPv6 day) asked about IPv6 support. "Not currently"
was the answer, so it's a little surprising to see a HN article about "Comcast
[shows] Dramatic Increases in IPv6 deployment". If the article's graph is to
be believed (and I don't see why not), then I'm curious as to _where_ they're
deploying it.

I partially wish the graph's Y axis was [0, 100%], to show how far they have
yet to go.

If Time Warner continues deployment at current rates, it looks to take them
~15 years to complete. That's assuming that the growth is linear, and only
using the last ~6 months. (Since it seems they _only just started_.)
Hopefully, growth will initially be exponential, and this won't take quite
that long (I expect some sort of S-curve[1]).

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffusion_of_innovations](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffusion_of_innovations)

~~~
untog
Yes, because if something isn't happening in Silicon Valley it must not be
happening anywhere, right?

It's clear that progress is slow, but any progress at all is good news in my
book. My T-Mobile cellphone is also now IP6, so it's happening. Gradually.

~~~
deathanatos
Allow me to clarify: given the concentration of software engineering in the
bay area, I figured there would also be a concentration of demand for IPv6.

I agree, any progress is good progress. It's just interesting that it's
actually proving difficult to voluntarily jump on the bandwagon that many are
resisting.

(And interesting: I'm also T-Mobile, but when on data, I've only seen IPv4.)

------
MrFoof
Comcast had real incentive to push IPv6 hard in some markets -- their address
plane was out of addresses to satisfy DHCP leases in some markets. When you
get support calls in a market, and the reason is because they can't be given
an IP address, it lights a fire under you.

Needless to say, I've had IPv6 with spot-on 6-to-4 support in Boston for over
a year now.

~~~
wmf
IPv4 addresses are still available for free in North America.

------
mey
Source Article [http://www.worldipv6launch.org/measurements-update-cable-
ops...](http://www.worldipv6launch.org/measurements-update-cable-ops-roll-it-
out/)

------
kbar13
are they still doing that jank-ass "1 ip per household" bs? pls2be /64 thanks!

~~~
agwa
> are they still doing that jank-ass "1 ip per household" bs? pls2be /64
> thanks!

If you're asking whether Comcast is still limiting people to a /64, the answer
is no. They now allow you to request up to a /60 with DHCPv6-PD. I'm not sure
about Time Warner.

